# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  سورس بازی minesweeper تحت java netbeans

## programerinfonet

با سلام خدمت شما دوستان عزیز و اساتید محترم
من سورس بازی minesweeper  رو تحت جاوا نت بین می خواستم
اگه کسی از دوستان می تونه کمکم کنه خواهشأ کمکم کنه من خیلی نیاز دارم
پیشاپیش از زحمات شما متشکرم

----------


## programerinfonet

> با سلام خدمت شما دوستان عزیز و اساتید محترم
> من سورس بازی minesweeper  رو تحت جاوا نت بین می خواستم
> اگه کسی از دوستان می تونه کمکم کنه خواهشأ کمکم کنه من خیلی نیاز دارم
> پیشاپیش از زحمات شما متشکرم


دوستان کسی نمی تونه جواب ما رو بده
خواهش می کنم خیلی ضروریه

----------


## M0TR!X

داداش تو گوگل سرچ کن.ببین پیدا میکنی.اینجا کسی داشته باشه میزاره

----------


## programerinfonet

گشتم چیزی پیدا نکردم اومدم اینج جیگر
تو رو خدا کمکم کنید

----------


## programerinfonet

دوستان خواهش می کنم
یکی کمک کنه
خیلی ضروری و فوریه
 :گریه:

----------


## spiderman200700

حتما خوب نگشتی. اینا رو ببین:
http://www.geekpedia.com/code135_Min...e-In-Java.html
http://introcs.cs.princeton.edu/java...eper.java.html
http://zetcode.com/tutorials/javagam...l/minesweeper/

----------


## programerinfonet

> حتما خوب نگشتی. اینا رو ببین:
> http://www.geekpedia.com/code135_Min...e-In-Java.html
> http://introcs.cs.princeton.edu/java...eper.java.html
> http://zetcode.com/tutorials/javagam...l/minesweeper/


دوست عزیز ضمن تشکر از توجه شما من تو سوالم گفتم که به زبان java netbeans باشه

----------


## saban56

> دوست عزیز ضمن تشکر از توجه شما من تو سوالم گفتم که به زبان java netbeans باشه


دوست عزیز نمی دونم منظورتون از Java netbeans چیه اما همچین زبانی نداریم!
نت بینز  یه محیط توسعه نرم افزار به زبان جاوا و چند زبان دیگس. (پلتفرم هم هست)
کد های موجود در لینکهایی که جناب اسپایدرمن گذاشتن رو در netbeans یا هر Java IDE  دیگه ای می تونید اجرا کنید.

----------

